# Cuddlebuns Need Adoption! Kill shelter - Maryland



## Strongheart (Feb 14, 2008)

These rabbits are available for adoption at Frederick County Animal Control in Frederick, Maryland. *The shelter does allow, even encourages out of county and out of state adoptions.* Adopters must come to the shelter. For extra long distance adoptions, please contact the volunteer listed below for a possible rescue pull and independent transport.

Descriptions follow the photos and *links to their Petfinder profiles are included in their descriptions.

*[align=center]* !!!! Their Petfinder profiles include additional photos AND VIDEOS !!! *
[/align][line][align=center]*PLEASE CROSSPOST!
[line]*[/align]
*TRISHA--size medium--under one year (7 months)*







[line]
*STORM--size small--under one year--6 mos.*





[line]
*VIVIEN--size medium--stray mini-rex*





[line]
_*SKITTLES--size medium to medium-large -- under one year - 7 months*_





[line]
*BUGGS--size - teeny weeny! age 1.5 year*





[line]
*BEATRIX -- size small - senior (age 5.5 years)*





[line]
*FOR ADOPTION INFORMATION - *
For adoption information contact [email protected] for an application or  download one, fill it out and fax it to 866-510-4631. *Out-of-county and out-of-state adoptions welcome.* Thank you for looking to adopt -- rather than supporting the commercial sale of animals. *ADOPTION FEE: $15.00 + $35.00* for spaying/neutering. 
[line][align=center]*TRISHA*
[/align]
Trisha has really blossomed into a special young lady! She has decided she loves people and seeks their attention with every chance she gets. She is always sticking her nose out as far as she can when people walk by in hopes of having someone stop and pet her nose and forehead. 

In the shelter though, very few people ever take notice of the rabbits. Since the rabbits are in the puppy and small dog room, the people going in there have no interest in the rabbits. Still, Trisha bats her eyelashes and tries as hard as she can to have someone take notice of her. She loves it when the rabbit volunteers come in several times a week and hold her and hug her and whisper in her ear and tell her it's ok. She believes us. _But the truth is Trisha needs to be adopted. _

Since she was spayed, she has calmed down a lot and is ready to meet some boy bunnies! We have several nice females right now if you'd like to arrange a speed date for your boy rabbit. He must be neutered though. See below for contact information to arrange your rabbit's speed date. 

*Trisha is a young, medium-sized English Spot* rabbit who is just unbelievably graceful and beautiful. She is sweet and outgoing and enjoys being petted and held and wants to be with people! She is spayed and ready to go to her forever home. 

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9911189
[line]
[align=center]*STORM*
[/align]
Storm is about a *6 month old Netherland dwarf baby* who was found abandoned in a house when a new occupant moved in. This caring person tried for 2 months to rehome the babies with no success.

Storm is a great guy! He is a handsome little fella and would thrive in a stable, quiet environment. Storm has one brown eye and one blue eye. *STORM HAS BEEN IN THE SHELTER THE LONGEST AND HIS TIME IS RUNNING OUT!* He has been here since before Thanksgiving.

Storm is very interested in people and wants to get to know you. He is inquisitive and friendly, sweet and docile. Sometimes, the room he is in is so noisy that he is scared and doesn't show his true personality. So please make an appointment to come in and get to know him with the help of our rabbit expert, and we'll take him into a separate introduction area where everyone can be more comfortable. _*Storm is a fantastic rabbit, make no misake. *_

Storm is neutered and he is taking to his litterbox training very well. He would make a wonderful companion for an apartment dweller or someone leading a stable, quiet lifestyle who would like to be charmed by the charmers of the rabbit world, a little Netherland dwarf gentleman. This charming breed is inquisitive and adventurous, does not like dogs, however, (with the exception of Lassie maybe) but would get along great with cats! Rabbits always tend to dominate over cats in their environment and each species is highly compatible (with the exception of a very large feral cat).

Storm is waiting patiently for someone to come and scoop him up and make all his worries go away and give him treats every day, such as a single slice of apple or banana, or some cranberries. Yum! That is the secret to winning the heart and mind of anyone! Yummy stuff! Storm would probably not like very young children but might enjoy the company of a serious older child. However, an adult should always be his primary caretaker. Storm's life expectancy, being such a small bunny, is 10-15 years so he is a long term commitment. Storm has a great and gregarious personality. Please come in to meet him and reassure him that there is a lifetime of happiness and longevity awaiting him. Come in NOW! What are you waiting for? 

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9837507
[line]
[align=center]*VIVIEN*
[/align]
*Vivien is a gorgeous mini-rex.* Vivien was left in a box outside the grocery store with a note on her cage saying 'Free'. She spent a terrifying night outside there in the cold shivering and shaking. She is spayed now and learning that some humans are good but she is still scared. We're helping restore her faith in humanity. All she needs is someone who cares, who will take a little time and reassure this poor baby girl that she will be ok. 

Nice lettuces like green or red leaf, romaine, help rebuild that trust too and good hay. She is getting these things now and with every chew she takes, she's reevaluating our species. Won't you come in and put in a good word for us? That's all she needs and it really takes so little effort. Isn't there anybody out there who wants to help a frightened little bunny girl? You will be rewarded with a beautiful friend whose fur is soft as velvet and who will trust you and confide in you, need you. It's nice to be needed. 

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10238596

[line]
[align=center]*SKITTLES*
[/align]
Skittles was allegedly a stray. We can tell though that she is very young, a baby still really and very sweet and docile. Skittles is silly, sweet, lovable, huggable, playful, happy, gorgeous, and most of all, kissable! 

*She is a beautiful Palomino* with golden highlighted fur. She is already litterbox trained as rabbits take to this more naturally than cats! Being young, she wants to hop and dance and play! She would make a great family pet and she should be a member of the family as well. She is a wonderful, special, sweet girl! 

She is spayed and ready to go home right now! Please come in and save her life - she's so special and her beauty can only really be appreciated in person.

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10072547

[line]
[align=center]*BUGGS*--_TEENY WEENY BUNNY!!!_
[/align]
Buggs is a one and half year old *Netherlands Dwarf *bunny with a sweet and docile personality. His original owner dumped him because she 'didn't want' him anymore because he doesn't get along with other rabbits. Well duh! He's not neutered! So of course he won't get along with any other bun until he's been neutered and relieved of those hormones which cause him to be territorial and defensive! Hello! His neuter appointment is scheduled and he will be 'tutored' very soon.

Neutering is not just for population control, it's also to eliminate obnoxious behavior. So after he is neutered, he should be just as sweet with other rabbits as he is with people. Buggs will be neutered soon. Check back! 

Buggs is just a tiny 1.5lb bunny and so he probably should not live with any kind of dogs. But cats would be fine. He also needs to be the pet of an adult and cared for by an adult. Tiny dwarves are often not fond of children and these are exotic pets. No life should be the responsibility of any child. Do we have to explain that? We shouldn't have to. Children can't be responsible for themselves because of how they act; that is, like children, and so they shouldn't be responsible for caring for a life either. Buggs would be the perfect pet for a family who all equally welcome him into their family. His life expectancy is about 10-15 years so if you are interested in Buggs, please consider all the life changes you might experience during that time and whether you can commit to caring for this little life for all that time because that's what he deserves. 

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10125137
[line]
[align=center]*BEATRIX*
[/align]
Beatrix is very sweet, friendly and outgoing, she's a doll baby! She is a *senior Holland lop*.

Beatrix was surrendered to the shelter on 2-12-08 with an obvious eye infection. She is going to be treated for this on 2-18 so please check back to see how she is doing now that she will be receiving some tender loving care for the first time in her life. Her previous owner said she had "no known medical conditions" yet it couldn't be more obvious that she has a lot of goop coming out of both of her eyes. 

We believe her eye condition is caused by the fact that her previous owner used sawdust as bedding and this would be an extreme eye irritant!!!! However, it should be relatively easy to clear up with some medical attention. How easy is that?

Beatrix is a senior rabbit, aged 5.5 years. That is not really senior for most breeds of rabbits but it is for a rabbit who has never been properly cared for. Years of neglect take a toll on a little bunny. She still has a lot of life left in her if some caring bunny lover will help her with that and promise to take good care of her. She needs a special angel. Could it be you? 

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10265635


----------



## Strongheart (Feb 17, 2008)

Surely somebody out there must be touched or tempted by one of these beautiful, sweet rabbits!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 17, 2008)

If I had a way to get Beatrix here - I would take her in a heartbeat.....I love her. I've been trying to figure out the best place to put her and give her a NIC pen....

However, I can't afford the flight right now.....I'm sorry.

Peg


----------



## Strongheart (Feb 18, 2008)

Well Beatrix has a lot of healing to do first. She has to get her eyes all cleared up, going to the vet tomorrow for that, and she has to get spayed once she's feeling better.

So who knows? Maybe when she's ready, a way to get her to you can be found. Anyone going to Texas from DC area sometime?


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 18, 2008)

Ooohhh I want Storm! :shock:

I wish I lived closer...and my boyfriend would probably be annoyed if I got another bun...but if I saw him in the shelter I probably wouldn't be able to resist him!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 18, 2008)

Strongheart, all those bunnies are wonderful! Unfortunately, I live all the way in Alaska and I just think that's too far of a journey for a bunny to make. What do you think? I even used to live in Maryland, and when I was there I wanted to adopt a bunny from the shelter but they didn't have any! This was about 13 years ago.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 18, 2008)

Skittles really caught my attention. If only there was a way...she is so gorgeous! Please someone on this forum take her so I can see pictures of her forever.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 19, 2008)

Skittles, Buggs, Beatrix.:inlove: Your heart just races and swoons for everyone. Gosh, wish there was a long-distance foster arrangement... transitioning those 3 into an RO relationship blog. Kinda goofy to foster long-distance for SRR and so? Sigh. I hope they'll be rescued and get a chance to live to elder age. Live long and Happy.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 19, 2008)

Gosh, I've been looking at these bunnies and showed all their pictures and videos to my boyfriend. We're both drawn to Storm in particular. I'm trying to think of some way to get him here, but really, the trip would be SO long. We have some friends who live in Maryland but have family here and they'll probably be coming here sometime in the next few months. We e-mailed them the bunnies' info to see if maybe they would have in interest in one or two of the buns.


----------



## Strongheart (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah Alaska is a little bit far 

There is a lady who will adopt Skittles if she is in danger of being killed. Skittles is sucha pretty girl. West Virginia is only a hop and a skip away. Unless you're in Wheeling...

I'm hoping Vivien calms down because some people would like her for their boy but she is bigger than him and I doubt he will like her or vice versa.

Beatrix went to the vet yesterday and oy vey her eyes are a mess! She has a mammary cysts too and needs to be spayed right away. She will be a high risk spay and also need the cyst removed...sigh...I will need to raise the funds for that.

Please spread the word. Storm may go out to rescue but I don't know yet.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 20, 2008)

I can't stop thinking about Storm  And poor Beatrix!! Wish I could help somehow.


----------



## Strongheart (Feb 21, 2008)

Well Beatrix went to the vet and got on Baytril and drops for her poor eyes which are doing so much better already. 

I might be taking her into my Sanctuary or fostering her for the shelter, I don't know yet. But she needs to be spayed as soon as she can handle it because she has 2 mammary cysts which the vet said could be in tandem with uterine cancer.

And if it's spread already then she should stay in foster care and just live out her life in peace and loving care. Boy when I brought her here you should have seen how her eyes lit up when she saw the other bunnies! She hasn't seen another bunny in 5.5 years. She is a total and complete love bug.

But I think she is a mini-lop? I thought she was a Holland - I don't know how to tell the difference except that Hollands are smaller? I thought their ears were shaped different.

I didn't find out about Storm going to rescue today but I will tomorrow - got snowed in today which I was grateful for.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 21, 2008)

Will they be able to tell if it has spread when they do her spay?

I keep thinking about her....she just has something about her I can't get out of my mind....

Peg


----------



## Strongheart (Feb 21, 2008)

One thing that can be done to determine if she actually has the cancer besides gross (naked eye) observation, is to do a pathology on the entire uterus. If then it's determined she does have the cancer, it usually spreads to the lungs where little white spots will show up in an xray.

I took in a 9 year old a couple of years ago who was dumped at the vet with uterine cancer. She was spayed, had the cancer, blood in her urine, etc. but it had not spread. Her xrays were clear and were done at 6 month intervals.

Even if it has spread, she can have chemo which is not like chemo in humans. In animals, it is meant only to enhance the quality of life, not extend it. To make them as comfortable as possible for as long as possible. She deserves it.

Whatever is going on with her, I will try to raise some money for her treatment. The shelter is a government facility and not a nonprofit so they have already told me they are not allowed to solicit donations. But I am a volunteer, not an employee, and so maybe I could solicit donations to pay for her spay and treatment. I don't know yet. I will find out tomorrow.

I'm almost positive the shelter is going to have the approach that no more money be spent on her. So I may have to pull her into my sanctuary. That is what my sanctuary is for, old rabbits who are dumped and about to be killed because they're sick. 

But then I would have to pay the shelter for the vet exam and meds. Bleh...I'll do it though. Honestly, I am the biggest sucker on Earth! 

I'll keep you posted about Beatrix. She has stolen me and my husband's hearts. She is so kissy wissy! When I give her eye drops, she helps me by tilting her head. She knows they are why she feels better. She is so happy and relaxed. I have never seen eyes that looked as bad as hers. 

I'll upload a photo so you can see how bad they were the first day she came in...

Here it is. Don't cry! It's much better now. You can see that she has a cataract starting though.


----------



## Strongheart (Feb 22, 2008)

I pulled Beatrix today. She is a Bright Eyes bunny now. I will get her spayed and have a pathology done on her uterus to see if there's cancer. If so, she will get xrays and if there are spots, she will get chemo when the time comes.

For now though she is getting Baytril and drops for her poor, red eyes which are healing nicely but we have a week or two to go. 

Storm has an application and might be going home!

Yippee!


----------



## Evey (Feb 22, 2008)

*Strongheart wrote: *


> I pulled Beatrix today. She is a Bright Eyes bunny now. I will get her spayed and have a pathology done on her uterus to see if there's cancer. If so, she will get xrays and if there are spots, she will get chemo when the time comes.
> 
> For now though she is getting Baytril and drops for her poor, red eyes which are healing nicely but we have a week or two to go.
> 
> ...



Oh, that's so great to hear! I'm so glad there are people in the world like you to help bunnies like Beatrix...keep us updated 

-Kathy


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 22, 2008)

Poor BeaBea! I was reading the posts from the bottom up and didn't have any warning for the picture, that poor bun. I'm glad you'll be able to take her! She sounds really sweet and I'm glad her eyes are getting better, that must have been very painful Also, hooray for Storm maybe going to his new home! I wish that home were here with me, but I'm just glad he might have a home!


----------



## Strongheart (Feb 29, 2008)

STORM WENT HOME!

YAY!

He went home to an awesome home! Exactly 3 months after he came into the shelter. 

What a squeaker! PHEW!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 29, 2008)

Hooray! I'm so glad he has a good home now! He'll be loved forever, that makes me really happy:biggrin2:


----------



## Strongheart (Mar 1, 2008)

:biggrin2:

*AND TRISHA GOT ADOPTED TODAY TOO!* 

I am bonding her with her heart throb, Thunder, Storm's brother, who got adopted about a month ago.

She is so in love with him, she won't stop washing his ears!

I AM SO STOKED!

WOOHOO WOOHOO YEA YEA

*YEEHAWWWWWWWWWWWWWW*

Now just Buggs and Skittles to go! And this class will be all graduated! I have Buggs here too, he just got neutered and I will take his glam shots tonight and a press video. *Stay tuned!*


----------



## Strongheart (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh I forgot Vivien! She did not do well at the match. She needs a man who is bigger than her and very confident and manly.

C'mon bunny men! She's a doll baby!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 1, 2008)

How is Beatrix?


----------



## Strongheart (Mar 1, 2008)

Beatrix is doing very well. One of her eyes is completely cleared up and the other should be soon. I couldn't believe that it got better, the left eye was so red and inflamed on the inside of the lid. 

She is pretty happy and getting lots of cuddles every day. She does like to eat. The vet said her molars were completely worn down like she had only been given really bad hay to eat ever. Well she has some choice hay now.

I have to order her spay certificate next week. I'm debating about where to get her spayed since she is 5.5. I could go one place that would be excellent and cost probably $500 or I could go the cheapie route and hope for the best. There's no in between that I can think of right now. So that is my only debate with her. She is nesting so I need to get it done asap. 

She's still in a "hospital" cage so she can't move around too much and exert herself but I have huge, roomy cage awaiting her. 5.5' x 2.5' x 2.5'. She will love it. She's such a great gal.


----------



## momofmany (Mar 1, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> How is Beatrix?


Oh, I'm so glad you asked! I had fallen in love with Beatrix from when these pics were first posted. I keep reading this thread to keep updated on her progress. You are so nice to have brought her to your sanctuary. She is just a BEAUTIFUL bun! I can't believe someone had her in that poor type of condition.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 1, 2008)

Hooray for Trisha, too! I hope Skittles and Buggs get adopted soon, they are SO CUTE! And good luck with deciding what to do for Beatrice. She's such a sweetie, I'm glad her one eye is all better and the other is almost all better.


----------



## b24karrot (Mar 4, 2008)

Okay I am in LOVE with Beatrix!!!! She is the spitting image of my Downy, a mini lop. Almost the same markings too. If you were not going to keep her and I had a way to get her to Michigan she would sooooo be mine.

Thank you so much for caring for these sweeties.....

Skittles is pretty great too.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 4, 2008)

Will watch for updates, Miss sanctuary Strongheart. :bunny19:heartbeat:


----------



## Strongheart (Mar 19, 2008)

*VIVIEN WENT TO A TOTALLY EXCELLENT HOME!
:woohoo

SKITTLES IS GOING TO AN AWESOME, INCREDIBLE HOME ON SATURDAY!

:bunny24
*
*Update on BEATRIX:*
Beatrix was spayed on 3/13. She had massive uterine cancer. She also had lots of mammarian tumors. 

It was undetermined if the uterine cancer has spread. She will have lung xrays in a week or so. 

The mammarian cancer appeared to be aggressive. She is receiving low grade chemo (metacam) for that and we'll explore having further chemo. I know some buns who have beat this. The key is has the uterine cancer spread to the lungs?

She had major, major surgery for all this and came through with flying colors and is happy, eating like a piggie and just loves to see us and showers us with kisses every day.

Keep you fingers crossed for Beatrix. Don't count her out yet!
:sickbunny:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 19, 2008)

Hooray for Vivien and Skittles being adopted!! Is anyone interested in Buggs? He's such a cutie pie! Have you heard if Storm is doing well in his new family? I still think about him. I'm really sorry to hear about Beatrix's cancer, please let us know what the x-rays show! I hope she can beat this!


----------



## Strongheart (Mar 19, 2008)

I have to follow up with the guy about Storm but I will, don't worry. I'll let you know. He seemed like a very sincere young man and very intelligent. 

Yes lots of people want Bugs now of course with Easter looming. I am screening a young adopter for him tomorrow. She needs some education but she should be ok.

We're only going to have one bun left after this weekend! I haven't listed her here yet but I imagine I will later on and then there will be the dumps coming later on.

Unfortunately I will not be able to take Beatrix in for chemo consult for at least a week as I have just returned from 5 days in the hospital myself and am too weak and woozy to drive.

But I will discuss on the phone with the vet and maybe we can get her started on some chemo with me picking up local steroids, etc. at a closer clinic. We'll do everything we can for precious little Beatrix. She is such a great bunny! So happy and jolly all the time!


----------



## Strongheart (Mar 21, 2008)

*Bugs* is getting adopted Saturday to a very nice young lady and I did talk with *Storm*'s new dad and he is enjoying the little guy. He is an intense, serious, intellectual young man who fell for a rabbit his mom brought home one day that a coworker had abandoned. He's a college student who is going to stay at home while he gets his career underway and he is just a good guy, very responsible and enjoying his new little friend. 

So I am not worried about *Storm*. He also wants to get *Storm* a friend later on and I will make sure that happens cuz we already have 6 new rabbits at the shelter! *Storm* has been a little skittish so I'm going to send him some info on drawing him out of his shell, but mainly, if *Storm* got married, that would all change....

Just when I get them all out, all the spaces fill right back up! And it's not even Easter yet! ACK!!!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 21, 2008)

Appreciate the updates.


----------

